
Apply HN Free Labor...sponsored teams. - alikamp
Free Labor? What? This app will let sponsored teams to do work with zero cost to the initiator? So for example, there needs a house to be demolished, why hire an expensive back hoe and contractor when you can hire a sponsored team, this demolishing work will then be periscoped&#x27; to an eager audience as they watch a bunch of a Jackass(Knoxville Steve-o) like crew go on and destroy a house. I would watch that. I presume the sponsor would be some energy drink.
======
rkho
What about jobs that aren't particularly "entertaining" to watch? I'm thinking
something like lawnmowing, gardening, landscaping, etc?

And how about the scope of "free labor"? You mentioned house demolition, but
on the other end of the spectrum it could be menial tasks like filing papers
or delivering food.

If you were to start the business strictly on "entertaining" jobs like house
demolition, what's the market like for number of houses being demolished that
would bring a steady stream of broadcasts and viewers to satisfy sponsors?

------
kazionawhim
Let's say that I am a building contractor who received won a contract a to
develop some land (say, to build a shopping mall). Will I be able to hire a
team of architects, engineers, and construction workers with no cost?!! Or say
I am a housewife. Will I be able to get my lawn mowed for free? The purpose of
my questioning is to figure out the scope of your business.

~~~
mtmail
Demolition with heavy machinery sounds like an easier sell for both the people
who do the work and sponsors.

In my country there's a company offering 'events' where you use heavy
machinery. My parents did it for fun (and I paid for this).

------
alikamp
rkho- what's the market like for number of houses being demolished that would
bring a steady stream of broadcasts and viewers to satisfy sponsors? Answer:
Some things like a house demo, which happens daily in the US would be more
like a weekly event with a bit more marketing behind the event; where other
jobs like lawn mowing would be classed into a daily segment.

------
qopp
Perhaps it might be more profitable to simply seek out the most entertaining
types of work going on around the community and live-stream it. This would
remove the costly and risky aspect of managing the work "entertainment".

~~~
alikamp
That's certainly possible but a dedicated sponsored team will result in a wow
factor that the average community based group wouldn't necessarily posess. You
would be hard pressed to find a jackass caliber group in every community, but
if they are sponsored they could travel and maximize the entertainment value.

------
alikamp
Kazionawhim- I would think that some jobs would not be a good fit. But some
would make a great fit.

------
alikamp
rkho-With jobs that aren't exciting then I would think the sponsored team
would make it exciting. How? Maybe bikini clad Women.

------
alikamp
mtmail- Yes there is a demand for that type of event, so this ties into that
entertainment/experience genre.

